# Neuling sucht günstigen Einstieg in Codesys



## DerNeuling (14 August 2009)

Hallo zuerst einmal zu mir ich bin Energieelektroniker im Bereich Maschinenbau, in meinem Lehrbetrieb (Lehre ist nun auch schon 9 Jahre her) haben wir damals ein bisschen an Siemens S5 rumgespielt (war ja in Wahrheit alles nur kleinkram so programiertechnisch gesehen).
Habe seit dem auch keine SPS mehr in der Hand gehabt, da ich in der Zwischenzeit in anderen Branchen tätig war. Nun bin ich in einer neuen Firma (zwar auch als Verdrahter angestellt), jedoch sollte ich hier auch kleine Änderungen in der SPS vornehmen, dies hat nach kurzer Testphase auch recht gut funktioniert (waren nur ein paar Eingänge zusätzlich zu setzen, einige zu negieren und ein paar Ausgänge zu tauschen...also nichts großes).
Als System kommt hier hauptsächlich Beckhoff und in kleinem Maße auch Moeller(Easy) zum Einsatz. 

Nun stehen hier ab nächstem Montag 3 Wochen Betriebsurlaub an, und da dachte ich mir könnte ich mich zuhause mit Codesys beschäftigen, jetzt ist nur die Frage wie ich dies am kostengünstigsten bewerkstelligen kann. Also wer hat hier einen oder mehrer gute Tips die mir helfen mich zuhause weiterzubilden im Bereich Codesys, hierzu brauche ich keine unzähligen Ein/Ausgänge da ich mich wie gesagt einfach etwas weiter in den Bereich einarbeiten will und auch einige kleine Programmabläufe selbst erstellen möchte und nicht einfach nur die Eingänge umbenenne.

Vielen dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe

danke der Neuling


----------



## trinitaucher (14 August 2009)

Wenn ihr eh Beckhoff einsetzt, lad dir doch deren Software "TwinCAT" runter. Kost nix und du hast 30 tage ne Vollversion von der Soft-SPS.
Da brauchst du dann nicht mal Hardware dafür


----------



## repök (14 August 2009)

du kannst dir doch codesys bei 3s runterladen. da ist dann auch eine simulation dabei. alles kostenfrei.


----------



## DerNeuling (14 August 2009)

Ui das hört sich gut an, ich wußte zwar das Codesys frei erhältlich ist, jedoch wußte ich nichts von der Simulation (vor allem nicht das es brauchbare Simulationen gibt).
Habe mich auch schon bei 3S angemeldet, warte jetzt nur noch auf das PW zum runterladen der Software.

PS. Bin mal gespannt wie das alles so ist ohne Hardware, da kann man ja direkt sehen welche Ausgänge gesetzt sind etc (LEDs zum testen).

Danke


----------



## Roland Wagner (20 August 2009)

Noch einem Tipp vom Hersteller:

Es gibt da ein Ebook zu CoDeSys, das gerade für Einsteiger einen einfachen Einstieg bietet und sehr günstig ist: http://www.ebookaktiv.de/eBook_IEC61131/eBook_IEC61131.htm

Wir bei 3S-Smart Software Solutions empfehlen das gern auch als Vorbereitung zu einer richtigen CoDeSys-Schulung. Letztere ist natürlich deutlich effektiver, koster aber auch mehr .


----------

